

Gmail Strips Email Marketers of Data with Image Caching - JohnTHaller
http://searchenginewatch.com/article/2317773/Gmail-Strips-Email-Marketers-of-Data-with-Image-Caching

======
JohnTHaller
I thought this was an interesting development after the three tabs Gmail
implemented. It should be noted that marketers have already found a 'trick' to
get Google to keep reloading a web pixel bug by serving no content so they can
track open rates. But, IP addresses and, thus, geo-location of recipients is
now invisible to marketers. And the images will load faster within Gmail for
folks who choose to display them.

------
CurtHagenlocher
I don't know why a tinfoil hat would be required to speculate here. As with
the cookie proposal, this potentially puts Google into a position where they
can profit by further intermediating between the marketer and their target. Or
if you prefer, they can help safeguard the privacy of their email users.

